# Chicken Skin



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 21, 2019)

Nexttime you purchase chickeen, get it with bone in, and skin on.  For your boeless chicken dishes, simply remove the meat from the bones.  Put the bones into a freezer bag and save up to make stock or broth.  Frun the skin until golden brown and crispy,  Crumble onto salads, or on top of mashed potatoes.  It's, IMHO, better tasting that bacon crumbles, and has less fat.  If I'm not using the fried chicken skin as a garnish, it becomes the cook's treat.  Give it a try.  I think you will be surprised at how great it tastes. 

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jun 21, 2019)

I love crispy chicken skin. Stirling thinks it's gross. I wonder if I could convince him to try it fried really crispy. I'll find out.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2019)

No surprise for us Chief. We love crispy chicken sin. It's hands down the most flavorful part of the bird.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jun 22, 2019)

I've seen chicken skins fried up slowly, like the Mexicans fry up chicharrón - I think it was in a Chinese place.  Super crunchy, and absolutely delicious!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 22, 2019)

When I saw the title of the post, I thought of my chicken skin neck.  Well, maybe not quite that bad.
SC would pull off all the skin of my perfectly crispy skin beer butt chicken if I let him.
Being raised in a Jewish household, Schmaltz spread on bread is old history for him. 

I like crisp chicken skin so I'll give your hints a try Chief.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 22, 2019)

OK, so do you cook it on the chicken first and then sorta' refry it?  

I _usually_ buy bone-in, skin-on and remove myself.  Whether or not I cook with either depends on the recipe and whether or not I eat the skin with the meal depends on what the scales said in the morning. 

Everyone deserves a second chance so I will certainly give removed skin their second chance - to delight.  Thanks for a great idea - I'll not tell anyone til after they've had it on salad or what-ever's.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 22, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> I've seen chicken skins fried up slowly, like the Mexicans fry up chicharrón - I think it was in a Chinese place.  Super crunchy, and absolutely delicious!


I've done this, or sumpin' simular, but not often and not recently.

Been thinking lately about an alternative to potato chips for topping old fashioned tuna type casseroles and this thread's got me thinking about using fried chicken or pork skin. But not the kind of fried skin most people seem to mean, essentially fairly quickly deep fried chicken skin not unlike fried legs, thighs, or breasts.

Instead, I'd try following the method used to produce schmaltz, a much slower process in which skin slowly fries in own rendered fat. I did this with chicken skin years ago.

Never tried it with pork skin but I use pig feet in stocks often. The skin becomes disgusting. Intend to try skinning the feet first and saving some up to experiment with.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 22, 2019)

*Duck skin!*

I completely forgot!  I have done this with Duck skins.  Rendered in their own fat.  Amazing stuff!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2019)

I put mine on a rack over a pan in the toaster oven and roast them slowly while the fat renders. Then I have crispy chicken skin, which I have served like a cracker or as crumbles over mashed potatoes, etc., and I pour off the fat into a canning jar for later.


----------



## Addie (Jun 22, 2019)

I would rather have the crispy fried chicken skin from the breast than the meat itself. And for the legs, well I always eat the skin first, then the meat. 

Some great ideas here. Chicken skin crumbled for on top of salad, or even mixed in potato salad. Summer is just around the corner folks. Next trip to Market Basket, I will ask the butcher in the back room if they have any skin from the skinless chicken breast meat that they put out in the meats area for cutlets. I am sure they toss those skins into the buckets that get all the trimmings. But with a good washing, placed on a thick layer of paper towels after and patted really dry , then wrapped and placed in the freezer will give me all the chicken skins I could want.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 22, 2019)

I love chicken skin. Whether it's baked, fried, broiled or boiled, I'll eat it.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 22, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I love chicken skin. Whether it's baked, fried, broiled or boiled, I'll eat it.


I'd have to be mighty hungry to eat boiled skin.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 22, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> I'd have to be mighty hungry to eat boiled skin.



I love it


----------



## Addie (Jun 22, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I love it




Ditto here. Folks don't always know just how much nutrition is on the skin of the foods we eat. Including chicken skin. Just take the skin out of the broth, let it dry a bit, then fry it in oil You are still getting some of the protein of the meat. And something good to eat.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 22, 2019)

Addie said:


> Ditto here. Folks don't always know just how much nutrition is on the skin of the foods we eat. Including chicken skin. Just take the skin out of the broth, let it dry a bit, then fry it in oil You are still getting some of the protein of the meat. And something good to eat.



I don't fry it, though. I eat it boiled without frying it. 

Yes, there is some nutritional value to eating chicken skin, but I don't eat it often because of the sat fat content.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 23, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I don't fry it, though. I eat it boiled without frying it.
> 
> Yes, there is some nutritional value to eating chicken skin, but I don't eat it often because of the sat fat content.


You can remove most of the fat by broiling it. The fat drips off and you're left with crispy skin


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 23, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> You can remove most of the fat by broiling it. The fat drips off and you're left with crispy skin



I know 

I was just basically saying that I love chicken skin so much that I'll even eat it boiled. I know that sounds gross to a lot of people, but I'll eat chicken skin pretty much any way it's prepared with, of course, the exception of raw.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 23, 2019)

Chicken breast meals bought at fast food joints like El Pollo Loco, KFC, Churches Fried Chicken are different from what you get at the store.  Store bought chicken breasts are mostly super large.  Fast food chain stores have chicken breasts made to order, from the farm.  Proprietary.  Not too big, not too small.   Try and buy a pack of smaller sized bone-in chicken breasts. They're mostly huge. So huge that I'll make sure to at least keep skin on, for the small amount of fat flavor, compared to all that dry white meat on chicken breasts at the store now that are way oversized/grown.  Just the way it is.

PS. While chicken breasts are more expensive and healthier, I like dark meat too.


----------



## di reston (Jun 23, 2019)

OH loves rost chicken, but I feel I don't I do it right. I want my whole chicken with a tasty selection of herbs and spices, but I never achieve that, probably because of my ignorance. While my results are semi-ok, I want my roast, whether in the oven or done 'alla' roast on the spit. 

My  intrepin dog Lucas feels the same. He never eats anything but barbacued spit roast, if that's the main meal of the day.

I'd love some help to get it right, you know, the the little tricks that make all the difference. It must be su as wellitable for Lucus


----------



## di reston (Jun 23, 2019)

Sorry about the spelling mistakes.


di reston


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 23, 2019)

di reston said:


> OH loves rost chicken, but I feel I don't I do it right. I want my whole chicken with a tasty selection of herbs and spices, but I never achieve that, probably because of my ignorance. While my results are semi-ok, I want my roast, whether in the oven or done 'alla' roast on the spit.
> 
> My  intrepin dog Lucas feels the same. He never eats anything but barbacued spit roast, if that's the main meal of the day.
> 
> I'd love some help to get it right, you know, the the little tricks that make all the difference. It must be su as wellitable for Lucus


Here's a good thread on roast chicken you could get some ideas from. Maybe post in that thread your method for roasting chicken and what you don't like about it, so we can help you better. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/general-question-about-baking-chicken-94703.html


----------



## roadfix (Jun 23, 2019)

I like them.   I always order a couple of skewers of chicken skins when ordering yakitori.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 24, 2019)

Caslon said:


> Chicken breast meals bought at fast food joints like El Pollo Loco, KFC, Churches Fried Chicken are different from what you get at the store.  Store bought chicken breasts are mostly super large.  Fast food chain stores have chicken breasts made to order, from the farm.  Proprietary.  Not too big, not too small.   Try and buy a pack of smaller sized bone-in chicken breasts. They're mostly huge. So huge that I'll make sure to at least keep skin on, for the small amount of fat flavor, compared to all that dry white meat on chicken breasts at the store now that are way oversized/grown.  Just the way it is.
> 
> PS. While chicken breasts are more expensive and healthier, I like dark meat too.



Dark meat is my favorite. I use breast meat for particular dishes that just do better with white meat over dark. But when it comes to eating fried or baked chicken, I'll take the thighs over ANY of piece of the bird.


----------



## Addie (Jun 24, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Dark meat is my favorite. I use breast meat for particular dishes that just do better with white meat over dark. But when it comes to eating fried or baked chicken, I'll take the thighs over ANY of piece of the bird.



I never eat the white meat of any fowl. Scott would always peel off his skin of the breasts and give it to me. I am going to miss that extra skin.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 24, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Dark meat is my favorite. I use breast meat for particular dishes that just do better with white meat over dark. But when it comes to eating fried or baked chicken, I'll take the thighs over ANY of piece of the bird.




Couldn't agree with you more Linda. Thighs are my first choice for fried, grilled or baked chicken. Having said that, I brine huge boneless skinless  "Dolly" breasts for the freezer and cook them for things like Nacho's, noodle dishes, and chicken salads.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 24, 2019)

That's a good idea, Kay. Would you mind telling me what you use as your favorite brine and how long you brine for?


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 24, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> That's a good idea, Kay. Would you mind telling me what you use as your favorite brine and how long you brine for?




Sure bet Linda.  Those "Dolly" breasts weigh over a pound and are often on sale for around a buck a pound. I use the simplest brine of 1/4 cup of *Kosher *salt to 4 cups of water. For breasts that large, I generally let them soak for about four hours, and then rinse them before cooking or freezing. I freeze them whole, and then cut as needed while partly frozen. There is a tremendous benefit when you brine them.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jun 24, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Sure bet Linda.  Those "Dolly" breasts weigh over a pound and are often on sale for around a buck a pound. I use the simplest brine of 1/4 cup of *Kosher *salt to 4 cups of water. For breasts that large, I generally let them soak for about four hours, and then rinse them before cooking or freezing. I freeze them whole, and then cut as needed while partly frozen. There is a tremendous benefit when you brine them.



Wow, chicken breasts for a buck a pound? Haven't seen that in a long time.

Thanks


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 30, 2019)

When they sell chicken breasts with skin on and bone in here, they call them split chicken breasts as opposed to boneless, skinless breasts. When I get those, I like to fry them up and eat the skin with the chicken (after deboning the chicken).


----------

